
  LinkedIn Raises $53 Million at $1 Billion Valuation - markbao
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080617/linkedin-raises-53-million-at-1-billion-valuation/?reflink=ATD_myyahoo
======
apexauk
Linkedin: $53M @ $1BN valuation - 23M 'active monthly users', $100M/year
revenue

Slide: $50M @ $550M valuation - "134M global unique visitors/month",
..revenue?

Meebo: $25M @ ~$200M - ~2M monthly uniques, ~$1M revenue (I think - recall
reading somewhere..)

What are the main driving factors behind each of the big value investments?
The perceived quality/worth of LinkedIn's userbase? The fact that they're
already monetising? ($1bn = 10x multiple on yearly turnover..)

~~~
rms
For LinkedIn, the most important thing is definitely their very real revenue
coming from their huge CPM rates. >$15CPM, I've heard.

Slide's ridiculous valuation comes from their reach and the idea that
eventually someone has to figure out how to monetize social networking
eyeballs. When (if) that happens, Slide will be in a great position.

Meebo is kind of neat and isn't trying very hard with revenue.

------
staunch
If they add a way to downgrade your account they might see a huge drop in
revenue :-)

------
bayareaguy
Why would they need to raise only 53M if they were profitable? They supposedly
take in 100M a year. Are they spending a lot more than that???

~~~
rms
it's free money... why not?

~~~
markbao
But it's not... it's equity.

~~~
condor
unless they value the equity they're giving up less than the cash . . .

